# How do I access settings on new router?



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I recently signed up for Verizon Online DSL. A Modem/Wired Router/Wireless Router came free with a one year contract. When I put in the address to access the router settings, it brings up a username and password box. I have already tried "admin" and that does not work.

John


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

here is a list of default passwords http://www.phenoelit.de/dpl/dpl.html


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

You might also want to bookmark this Verizon DSL Help & Support page for future reference: http://help.verizon.net/help/dsl/Default.asp


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

kwajr said:


> here is a list of default passwords http://www.phenoelit.de/dpl/dpl.html


Mine is not on there?

It is a Westall Versalink 327W.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

BuckeyeChris said:


> You might also want to bookmark this Verizon DSL Help & Support page for future reference: http://help.verizon.net/help/dsl/Default.asp


Thanks


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,11999526


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

kwajr said:


> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,11999526


Great!!! Thanks!


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

gotta love google :grin:


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

kwajr said:


> gotta love google :grin:


Tell Me About It!!!


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I thought I would like DSL and opposed to Cable But I don't. I don't like because I have to sign in with DSL. Oh...Well....I can live with it. Its a tad faster Plus it is $20 cheaper then Cable. My Cable internet was $50 and Verizon DSL Is Only $30. Believe me...I can live with the signing in.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Hmm... I have SBC Yahoo! DSL and I don't need to sign in. I can open up Internet Explorer and surf wherever I want. My user name and password are saved in the modem's software and my connection is always on. Check your settings to see if you don't have the same thing, it's possible that it's some kind of security setting that you can disable. You might also want to contact Verizon support to see if this is the case.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

BuckeyeChris said:


> Hmm... I have SBC Yahoo! DSL and I don't need to sign in. I can open up Internet Explorer and surf wherever I want. My user name and password are saved in the modem's software and my connection is always on. Check your settings to see if you don't have the same thing, it's possible that it's some kind of security setting that you can disable. You might also want to contact Verizon support to see if this is the case.


Ok...I'll do that...Thanks!


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

From reading the User Guide pdf file for your gateway/modem, there is a setting for "Always On" in the "Edit My Connection." There are three settings: Manual, On Demand and Always On. You want to make sure Always On is selected. See pages 36 and 37 of the guide for more details. You can download it at this link: http://onlinehelp.verizon.net/consumer/bin/pdf/VersaLink 327W Gateway User Guide_030_300390.pdf


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

BuckeyeChris said:


> From reading the User Guide pdf file for your gateway/modem, there is a setting for "Always On" in the "Edit My Connection." There are three settings: Manual, On Demand and Always On. You want to make sure Always On is selected. See pages 36 and 37 of the guide for more details. You can download it at this link: http://onlinehelp.verizon.net/consumer/bin/pdf/VersaLink 327W Gateway User Guide_030_300390.pdf


Great help Chris!!! I spent quite a while getting that sort of setting correct on another setup about a year ago. I could have just posted here and waited for the answer!!!!

DSL is considered to be somewhat more secure as you don't share the network like you do with a cablemodem. However, since many people only have 1 broadband option in their area, either dsl or cable beats dial up hands down.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

lee635 said:


> Great help Chris!!! I spent quite a while getting that sort of setting correct on another setup about a year ago. I could have just posted here and waited for the answer!!!!
> 
> DSL is considered to be somewhat more secure as you don't share the network like you do with a cablemodem. However, since many people only have 1 broadband option in their area, either dsl or cable beats dial up hands down.


Glad to have helped!

Before I got SBC Yahoo! DSL, I had Road Runner cable broadband which was a good service. My speeds with Road Runner were a little bit faster for the price I was paying, but my DSL speed is more consistent.

Either way you go, it's important to secure your PC/connection by using a firewall (software and/or router NAT type), anti-virus and anti-spyware protection. If you go wireless, then enable your wireless access point's security settings such as WPA (best) or WEP (good), and do MAC filtering. Change your passwords frequently and make them non-dictionary words with numbers in them so that hackers can't break them easily.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I am not sure if you ever got the answer

The password for the modem/router is "password"


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes...I got it...Thanks Anyway!


----------

